# SWP wading



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone fished SWP this week? If so are the flounder still hanging out there? Thinking about going on Friday 12-9-16.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

"search" function is your friend


----------

